# How long the eggs during pipping?



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*Hi guys!

It have been 3 days since I saw a a crack in the fertile egg like the chick want to come out. One of them hatch 4 days ago. I was wondering if the other want need help or is too late or it's normal.

Thank You*


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*Ok guys bad news. I read an article about that problem and it say that if the chick take more than 36 hours then need help. I run to the nest box to help him but was too late. He was a solid chick but already dead. 

Thank you for all of you that read this thread and want it to help.*


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

(((HUGS))), sorry for your loss. Do you have other eggs due to hatch? If so you might want to monitor them carefully. When the air cell tilts lower on one side, and you see the pip mark start checking the egg every few hours. What you want to see is when you candle the egg is if the veins touching the air cell are bright red or have receeded. If they are not visible anymore and the chick is chirping strongly and you can see some movement near the upper portion of the air cell there might be a chance that it could be trapped (membrane adherred to it) in the egg. It is SAFE to open a hole in the top of the air cell to see what is going on. A hole big enough to stick the tip of a Q-tip in to slightly dampen the membrane. When the membrane is wet you can see if there are active veins. if so the chiock has not drawn in the blood or yolk yet. If no veins are visible then more of the air cell can be removed, and some of the membrane move back from the head so that it can breathe.

If you suspect the cause of death was lack of moisture, and you have more eggs due to hatch soon, then you might want to put a humidifier close to the nestbox to increase environmental humidity.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about the dead baby  That's so sad. RIP little one.


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*This time I learned a lesson the bad way *


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh that is sad, I feel for you unfortunately these things happen in nature, and only experience can help us for things like this in the future and what we should do.

You will have other beautiful babies to take care of so try and think of your healthy little ones and not dwell too much on the sad little loss.

Jenny


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  It is sick/sad when you realize a baby has died. Big hugs go out to you - I know how you feel. Keep us posted on your other babies' progress and take Susanne up on her suggestions. You won't hurt the baby if it's already started pipping, by opening the air cell end of the egg if you question it's ability to get out. Take care.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry about the baby its always so sad to loose one. But now you know better for the others right? Its a lesson learned the hard way but one you wont ever forget. ((hugs))


----------

